# Missing screen/window capture even though pipewire is running



## hugeblank (Nov 18, 2021)

I'm in the midst of a great brawl with Wayland and OBS Studio. OBS can't seem to pick up screen/window capturing capabilities via pipewire, even though the service is running perfectly well. I think I've narrowed it down to xdg-desktop-portal(-kde?). It'll start, then after launching obs studio, segfault.

I went over details in this KDE Forum post. I'm running KDE Neon, thought it was applicable there. However as I'm discovering more about the issue it probably makes more sense that I mention it here too.


----------



## PaddyMac (Nov 21, 2021)

For the time being, I'm using Xorg to do windowsharing because, while the option exists when running Wayland, OBS immediately crashes if the window is a game. It seems to work if the window is something like a Firefox window. But my segfault appears to be occurring in Pipewire. In any case, there is definitely something not working right in Pipewire/Plasma 5. For my part, I filed a bug on Pipewire's bug tracker since that was segfaulting for me. Hopefully someone can figure it out.


----------



## rocketraman (Dec 13, 2021)

@PaddyMac can you provide a pointer to the Pipewire issue report? I have the same problem on Fedora 35.


----------



## rocketraman (Dec 13, 2021)

Here are the error logs I am seeing from OBS:


```
info: ==== Startup complete ===============================================
info: All scene data cleared
info: ------------------------------------------------
info: pulse-input: Server name: 'PulseAudio (on PipeWire 0.3.40) 15.0.0'
info: pulse-input: Audio format: s16le, 48000 Hz, 1 channels
info: pulse-input: Started recording from 'alsa_output.usb-SteelSeries_SteelSeries_Arctis_7-00.mono-chat.monitor'
info: [Loaded global audio device]: 'Desktop Audio'
info: pulse-input: Server name: 'PulseAudio (on PipeWire 0.3.40) 15.0.0'
info: pulse-input: Audio format: s16le, 48000 Hz, 1 channels
info: pulse-input: Started recording from 'alsa_input.usb-SteelSeries_SteelSeries_Arctis_7-00.mono-chat'
info: [Loaded global audio device]: 'Mic/Aux'
info: [pipewire] available cursor modes:
info: [pipewire] - Metadata
info: [pipewire] - Always visible
info: [pipewire] - Hidden
info: PipeWire initialized (sender name: 1_3391)
info: v4l2-input: Start capture from /dev/video0
error: v4l2-input: Unable to set input 0
error: v4l2-input: Initialization failed
info: v4l2-input: Start capture from
error: v4l2-input: Unable to open device
error: v4l2-input: Initialization failed
info: Switched to scene 'Screen'
info: ------------------------------------------------
info: Loaded scenes:
info: - scene 'Screen':
info: - source: 'Mic/Aux' (pulse_input_capture)
info: - source: 'Virtual Camera' (v4l2_input)
info: - source: 'Camera' (v4l2_input)
info: - source: 'Window Capture (PipeWire)' (pipewire-window-capture-source)
info: ------------------------------------------------
qt.qpa.wayland: Wayland does not support QWindow::requestActivate()
info: [pipewire] screencast session created
info: [pipewire] asking for window…
Attempted path: share/obs/obs-studio/images/overflow.png
Attempted path: /usr/share/obs/obs-studio/images/overflow.png
info: adding 42 milliseconds of audio buffering, total audio buffering is now 42 milliseconds (source: Desktop Audio)

info: [pipewire] window selected, setting up screencast
info: [pipewire] created stream 0x558a7d5e32c0
info: [pipewire] playing stream…
fish: Job 1, 'env QT_QPA_PLATFORM=wayland obs' terminated by signal SIGSEGV (Address boundary error)
```


----------

